# Auger shear bolts



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

I just replaced, for the second time, the right side auger shear bolt. As I was installing it, I started to question how tight I should tighten the nut. When I put in the last one, afraid of snapping the bolt, I just tightened the nut enough to eliminate play in the bolt auger fit. Could this have allowed enough slop to develop in the assembly to make the bolt shear under normal stress?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If that hole on the auger is so egg shaped that it continually whacks the shear bolt, then if it was me, I would take off that auger and weld it up to the correct that problem. 

Otherwise, I would just snug up the shear bolt without breaking it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I keep the shear bolts loose and use locking nuts


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oneacer said:


> If that hole on the auger is so egg shaped that it continually whacks the shear bolt, then if it was me, I would take off that auger and weld it up to the correct that problem.
> 
> Otherwise, I would just snug up the shear bolt without breaking it.


agree . the reason the auger holes get so egg shaped is because the shears are loose and bang around. i weld them up and drill new holes and tighten the shear bolts and use lock nuts. no problemo.

every time some one complains that they are breaking shears all the time , the culprit is usually an egg shaped hole.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Shouldn't the bolts be slightly loose to allow the guillotine shearing action to snap the bolt without having to overcome a clamping force if overtightened?


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> Shouldn't the bolts be slightly loose to allow the guillotine shearing action to snap the bolt without having to overcome a clamping force if overtightened?



Most shear pins have two notches. Those notches align with the cut holes in the auger. This "weak area" allows the auger to "break away" properly. 

Keeping the bolt snug eliminates up and down free play, which could hinder the shear action of the bolt. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161247&stc=1&d=1576783867


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

The best way to describe it is, I keep them snug, not tight. Only the second time I sheared a bolt he holes are fine, I just don't want to make them so tight as to effect the shearing action.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

88-tek said:


> Most shear pins have two notches.


On older HS Hondas, it is actually a stepped shear bolt that goes through the auger/impeller & shaft:









On more current Hondas, it's a short bolt that goes through tabs on the auger and shaft (carriage bolt for HSS impeller):


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

OOPS, the Honda Dealer sold me the black ones in the upper picture for the impeller. Will they work in a HSS928?









tabora said:


> On older HS Hondas, it is actually a stepped shear bolt that goes through the auger/impeller & shaft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgthawker (Nov 19, 2019)

My manual says to snug, not tighten the bolt. If you tighten the bolt, you can crush the auger cylinder out of round causing more issues on the drive shaft, and not letting the shear bolt take the force and break as it should, and possibly causing the drive shaft or gear box failure.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Sgt,

Snug is to tighten …. to crush an auger, that would be overtighten to the point of snapping the bolt. ……. JMHO


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LoganH said:


> OOPS, the Honda Dealer sold me the black ones in the upper picture for the impeller. Will they work in a HSS928?


No, the HSS blowers' impellers use the small carriage shear bolts


----------



## zerosignal (Nov 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi and welcome @zerosignal 

Looks like that is a pack of 90119V45A00 which are the HSS shear bolts for the auger, one each side.

For the HSS impeller, shear bolt 90121V45A00 is needed (just one)


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

Went back to the dealer for the correct impeller shear bolts and they sold me this. Honda tag reads 94102-08800 I think that # is for the attached 8mm washer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LoganH said:


> Went back to the dealer for the correct impeller shear bolts and they sold me this. Honda tag reads 94102-08800 I think that # is for the attached 8mm washer.


 That is not a shear bolt/pin, although it may have sheared if the wrong shear bolt was used... That is the pin (1) that joins the Joint Pipe (5) to the pulley shaft (29). If neither the impeller nor the augers turn on an HSS, that might be the correct item to replace.

The correct HSS impeller shear is the carriage bolt (32) or the auger-type shear bolt (13), while the HS impeller shear is the shoulder bolt (27).


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

Are parts 32 and 13 interchangeable? I have them, my dealer doesn't seem to know what parts I need.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LoganH said:


> Are parts 32 and 13 interchangeable? I have them, my dealer doesn't seem to know what parts I need.


They are, but the carriage bolt is easier to install since you don't have to hold the bolt with a wrench; the square hole in the tab keeps it from spinning.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

I'll need to order some from Boats.net My dealer can't tell his rear from his elbow.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I didn't realize DB73 had so many shear bolt vids.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hmmmm... @SimplicitySolid22, how happens you're posting all these non-Honda shear bolt videos in a Honda HSS shear bolt thread?


----------



## fafa (Jan 2, 2020)

*Auger bolt and drive bolt*

Question i have a Honda HS55 with the serial number is : and i'm lloking for the info for the auger bolt and the drive bolt, cause 2 days ago my auger bolt fialed and i need to replace both at the same time. Did oyu have the info for the both bolt. Thanks
Serial number is : 1004884


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

LoganH said:


> OOPS, the Honda Dealer sold me the black ones in the upper picture for the impeller. Will they work in a HSS928?


No you need the small bolts


----------

